# Help needed (newbie)



## Wardy1983 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi guys.

First post on here as a new "proper" coffee machine owner.

Have just bought a Sage Barista Express and I'm having trouble getting the perfect shot.

I went through a full bag of Lavazza Rossi beans and didn't pull a decent shot. Have just received a bag of fresh beans and found an instant improvement.

Pressure gauge is perfect, no problem there and the taste is amazing.

However, it's taking about 9 seconds before the coffee starts pouring, which the book says over extraction, but total time for the shot to take is 20 seconds which means under extraction.

The grind is set to 6 and I'm getting 16/17g

any help would be great as I don't want to waste a full bag of these amazing beans.

Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't worry too much about the pressure, or time before coffee drips.

Focus on getting the same weight each time in the basket (18.0g - weigh after grinding) and grind a bit finer.

How much beverage do you get in the cup (in grams).


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Wardy1983 said:


> Hi guys.
> First post on here as a new "proper" coffee machine owner.
> Have just bought a Sage Barista Express and I'm having trouble getting the perfect shot.
> I went through a full bag of Lavazza Rossi beans and didn't pull a decent shot. Have just received a bag of fresh beans and found an instant improvement.
> ...


Guessing from your output you're using the single basket? The gauge readings in the book are for the double basket (& only guidlines anyway). They're often higher when using the single.


----------



## Wardy1983 (Jul 19, 2019)

Using a double basket.

Gonna get set up and pull a shot. Will let you know how much I get


----------



## Wardy1983 (Jul 19, 2019)

My double shot got 63g

grind dose was 17g


----------



## Wardy1983 (Jul 19, 2019)

Plus sorry for late replies. Was expect an email when there were any comments, just turned that setting on


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

How fresh are your beans. Are they recently roasted with a roast date stamped on the bag.

Don't worry about the first drop being 9 seconds. Aim to reduce the output in the cup. Slow down the extraction. So you'll probably need to fine up the grind a bit.

It's not gospel. But aim for a typical 18gr in 36gr out. Aim for 30-35 seconds.

Don't change the dose. Adjust grind only and aim for the above. Then when you're somewhere near dialled in you can make tweaks to improve taste or preference.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardy1983 (Jul 19, 2019)

Planter said:


> How fresh are your beans. Are they recently roasted with a roast date stamped on the bag.
> 
> Don't worry about the first drop being 9 seconds. Aim to reduce the output in the cup. Slow down the extraction. So you'll probably need to fine up the grind a bit.
> 
> ...


 They don't have a roast date on but they are fresh, apparently. They're from coffee masters, they have a batch code on them. They smell like you've just walked into a coffee bean shop though, love it.

Ok, so sounds like I'm somewhere near and getting closer.

Thanks


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Wardy1983 said:


> They don't have a roast date on but they are fresh, apparently. They're from coffee masters, they have a batch code on them. They smell like you've just walked into a coffee bean shop though, love it.
> Ok, so sounds like I'm somewhere near and getting closer.
> Thanks


You should be looking to get beans which at the very least have a 'roasted on' date stated. You then know they are fresh and what youre working with. Best place to start.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's a myth some even lie I suppose about dates! In fact I know they do.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> It's a myth some even lie I suppose about dates! In fact I know they do.


 And the earth is flat too....

you watch em roast it and then watch em put a different date on ?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> And the earth is flat too....
> 
> you watch em roast it and then watch em put a different date on ?


 You saying I am wrong?


----------

